# Artificial Sweeteners Hinder Fat Loss?



## BillHicksFan (Oct 23, 2010)

I've read this few times but I could never remember where however I just found one article in an old BB magazine where this dude went from a complete fat ass to fully jacked in 12 weeks. 

He writes down his complete diet and routine and in regards to artificial sweeteners he uses Diet Coke as an example-

"*Diet Coke*:_ It's lower in calories than regular Coke but it contains sweeteners that the body cannot recognise. The body recognises sugar; it's just up to you to burn it off. The body doesn't recognise so-called artificial sweeteners and considers them toxins; thus it cannot process them, instead storing them around the fat cells and preventing stored fat from being transported into the blood stream to be burned." _

I understand that these sweeteners are toxins and yes, they do get stored in fat cells but is there any truth into these toxins hindering fatloss?


----------



## twarrior (Oct 23, 2010)

Not sure if Aspartame is good for your or not but it gives me headaches.  Lots of articles on the net regarding this issue.   I found this one about aspartame.  Don't know how valid it is.  Aspartame Side Effects .

There was also some quack bullshit story that was on the Today show explaining the taste of artificial sweeteners tricks your body into thinking you're consuming sugar, but then when it actually gets digested your body realizes there's no sugar so your cravings continue leading to overeating.  WTF??  Who the hell has cravings for sugar anyway??  If your worried about sugar or artificial sweeteners use Splenda or Stevia they're both made from real sugar.


----------



## LAM (Oct 23, 2010)

twarrior said:


> There was also some quack bullshit story that was on the Today show explaining the taste of artificial sweeteners tricks your body into thinking you're consuming sugar, but then when it actually gets digested your body realizes there's no sugar so your cravings continue leading to overeating.  WTF??  Who the hell has cravings for sugar anyway??  If your worried about sugar or artificial sweeteners use Splenda or Stevia they're both made from real sugar.



also when the diet soda dosen't kill the sugar cravings the dieter can also consume massive amounts of diet sodas an an vain attempt to kill those cravings.  the additives in soft drinks diet or not all have negative effects on the health status.  there probably isn't one single man made chemical additive used in any food or drink that has a positive effect on the health status.  humans are not designed to ingest chemicals


----------



## BillHicksFan (Oct 23, 2010)

LAM said:


> also when the diet soda dosen't kill the sugar cravings the dieter can also consume massive amounts of diet sodas an an vain attempt to kill those cravings. the additives in soft drinks diet or not all have negative effects on the health status. there probably isn't one single man made chemical additive used in any food or drink that has a positive effect on the health status. humans are not designed to ingest chemicals


 
I used to make an effort to avoid artificial sweeteners but now all of my protein powders and BCAAs are flavoured. I went nearly two years using unflavoured stuff but I can't go back now, they taste too damn good. Now I'll have a Coke Zero with my dinner as I'm getting these aftificial sweetener anyway.


----------



## LAM (Oct 23, 2010)

BillHicksFan said:


> I used to make an effort to avoid artificial sweeteners but now all of my protein powders and BCAAs are flavoured. I went nearly two years using unflavoured stuff but I can't go back now, they taste too damn good. Now I'll have a Coke Zero with my dinner as I'm getting these aftificial sweetener anyway.



unfortunately it's getting harder and harder to avoid the fake sugars as they are in just about everything.  personally I'm a fan of real sugars that occur naturally, the body knows exactly what to do with them.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 23, 2010)

So, the body thinks its a toxin and STORES IT?  Why the fuck would it do that?


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 23, 2010)

The one negative thing I've heard about artificial sweeteners is that they affect insulin levels and thus, hunger.  Other than that I really haven't read enough but the quote in the OP sounds fishy to me.

As AKIRA said, why would the body store toxins?


----------



## vortrit (Oct 23, 2010)

Doesn't it depend on the sweetener. As far as I knew something like Splenda had a different reaction than aspartame, for example.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Oct 23, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> The one negative thing I've heard about artificial sweeteners is that they affect insulin levels and thus, hunger. Other than that I really haven't read enough but the quote in the OP sounds fishy to me.
> 
> As AKIRA said, why would the body store toxins?


 
I was going to share what I know but google search can explain it better than me.

_When your body is toxic, toxins hide and embed themselves in your body fat. This causes your cells and organs to become sluggish and lose efficiency. The fatter you are, the more toxins you can store. As your organs and body systems lose their ability to function properly, they lose their ability to metabolize and process fat effectively. This is one reason why so me of you find it difficult to lose weight - your body is not functioning properly._
_When you start to lose weight, this causes fat to be used up in your cells as energy and causes toxins to be released into your blood stream. If you lose weight to fast, you will have excess toxins released into your blood and this creates a variety of unhealthy symptoms and conditions - headaches, mucus, flu like symptoms, joint pains. Excessive toxins in your blood can remain there for over a year and cause you harm and that is why you need to lose weight slowly - like 2 lbs a week._
_What are toxins and where do toxins really come from? They come from _
_* The food you eat _
_* The meat you eat _
_* The vegetables you eat _
_* The air you breathe _
_* The thoughts you have _
_* The activities you have_
_Toxins are chemicals that the liver does not recognize as useful for the body. These toxins are destructive to your body cells and other body tissues. Toxins attack and destroy cell outer and inter wall surfaces. They destroy inter cell and gene structures. They create an acid body that attracts fungus, bacteria, parasites, worms, viruses, and many other pathogens._
_Why doesn't the body get rid of toxins through its 5 elimination channels - the colon, the kidney, the skin, the lungs, and the lymphatic system? It definite does but as you get older the body becomes over whelmed with toxins and is unable to eliminate them completely through your elimination channels or neutralize them through your lymphatic system._
_So what does the body do with all of these toxins? It stores them in your body cells and fat cells and anywhere there is weakness in your body. It stores toxins in weak parts of your body because that part of your body will not repel the them as easily as does the healthy part of your body. This makes this weak part even weaker and eventually becomes a diseased area or a cyst. If this diseased area is allowed to exist too long, it becomes difficult to repair and to bring it back into good health._
_When the five elimination channels can no longer push toxins out of your body, they themselves start to get clogged. Toxins, minerals, fibrin, and other body debris combine to form layer up layer of material that causes narrowing of elimination tracts. Eventually, illness result in many of the diseases you know._
_How do you unclog your polluted body so that you can create good health? There are four basic step to take._
_* stop putting junk food into your body (Changing your Eating Habits) _
_* clean out the toxins in your body (Cleansing) _
_* neutralize the toxins in your body. (Detoxification) _
_* put good pure foods into your body (Rebuilding)_


----------



## BillHicksFan (Oct 23, 2010)

There is a heap of info regarding these sweeteners hindering fatloss but I'm not sure whether it is aimed more towards the general public who don't go to great lengths to manipulate their bodies where as bodybuilders may find this to be a trivial matter as they put in the work hard at building a great physique.


----------



## LAM (Oct 24, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> So, the body thinks its a toxin and STORES IT?  Why the fuck would it do that?



many "things" that are fat soluble get stored in lipocytes take THC for example.


----------

